# liberal paradise



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> "A LIBERAL'S PARADISE WOULD BE A PLACE WHERE EVERYBODY HAS
> GUARANTEED EMPLOYMENT, FREE COMPREHENSIVE HEALTHCARE, FREE EDUCATION,
> FREE FOOD, FREE HOUSING, FREE CLOTHING, FREE UTILITIES, AND ONLY LAW
> ENFORCEMENT HAS GUNS. AND BELIEVE IT OR NOT, SUCH A PLACE DOES INDEED
> ...


----------

